# von 80GB Festplatte werden nur 32GB erkannt



## herbertthaler (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte gekauft (SAMSUNG SP0802N 80GB).
Diese habe ich zu meiner bestehenden Maxtor ebenfalls 80GB hinzugefügt.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das im BIOS die Samsung nur mit 32GB erkannt wird.
Ich hab ein BIOS-Update durchgeführt. Hat nichts gebracht. Was kann ich tun?

PS: Habe zuvor die Festplatte mit Acronis Disk Director partitioniert und dort wurden 80GB erkannt.

Was soll ich tun, bitte helft mir

Danke Herbert


----------



## generador (5. Januar 2005)

hast du diese vielleicht als Fat32 partioniert
das geht bloß bis 32 GB


----------



## herbertthaler (6. Januar 2005)

@generador

danke für deinen gut gemeinten Rat aber ich glaube nicht das das Dateisystem auf der Festplatte eine Rolle spielt wenn die Platte im BIOS nicht korrekt erkannt wird.

Ich habe die Lösung schon. Es war ein falsch gesteckter Jumper.
Trotzdem nochmals danke für den Versuch.

Herbert


----------

